

Williams & Stone: The Twitter Revolution - Conceptual
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124000817787330413.html

======
geoffw8
Ha. What a joke. Ultimate start-up-story? I'm sure the ultimate start-up story
would involve monetization.

